
Underestimating Google can be disastrous - nreece
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10050004-17.html
======
iigs
The author touts the platform openness, but I'm not sure that we're going to
see much come of it. Because hardware vendors are so selective about their
platforms, it's entirely possible that we'll be obstructed from recompiling
the OS for the phones. Another open source advantage is the ease of upgrading,
or rolling improved (sub) sets of code onto computers. It's not unusual in the
Windows Mobile world to get a single upgrade to your platform, but I await
HTC's behavior with regard to upgrades, especially beyond the first one, as
products age.

If Google is holding anything back, or the hacking experience on the
individual devices is substandard, the community contributions will look less
like Linux, and more like Apple's Darwin project: there may well be material
contributions, but it will pale in comparison to its true potential.

